# Is it possible for a new officer to go directly to a Force Recon billet or MARSOC billet?



## Sambat123 (Nov 19, 2018)

I know that MARSOC requires at least the rank of Captain, just looking for clarification on both.


----------



## RoosterJ (Nov 19, 2018)

Your short answer, no.

For Recon, you would first have to attend BRC. That is a possibility as a new 2ndLt if your unit nominates you to attend.

For MARSOC, you will first have to be at least a 1stLt with enough observed time to have been career designated, and your command with the monitors blessing will have to release you for an ITC date (assuming you are selected from A&S).

That's a basic answer to your question.

In case I missed something in regards to Recon, @Teufel is the subject matter expert.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 19, 2018)

Some officers will go straight from ground intel officer course to a reconnaissance unit. These Marines are in the smallest minority. Almost all infantry officers will finish two or three years at their infantry battalion before coming over. That is time well spent and I recommend it.


----------



## Sambat123 (Nov 20, 2018)

Teufel said:


> Some officers will go straight from ground intel officer course to a reconnaissance unit. These Marines are in the smallest minority. Almost all infantry officers will finish two or three years at their infantry battalion before coming over. That is time well spent and I recommend it.


Great. Thank you for a straightforward and helpful answer.


----------



## Sambat123 (Nov 29, 2018)

@Teufel Do you think that having the experience of being an infantry officer is the most beneficial learning experience to then join MARSOC or FORECON? Or do you think an intelligence MOS would be better for learning about how operations are handled and what would be expected of you.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 29, 2018)

Infantry. You will learn about leadership in every military specialty but there is something special about building the foundation for your career in the infantry. This is especially true for MARSOC and recon. Recon supports the infantry and MARSOC trains foreign infantry and SOF forces. An infantry background will serve you well in both organizations, and in my opinion and experience, any position across the Marine Corps to include cyber.


----------



## Sambat123 (Nov 30, 2018)

@Teufel Sorry to keep bothering you, but I have one more question. I understand that Force Recon's primary objective is to provide reconnaissance for possible landing sites, etc. and MARSOC is utilized in training foreign units, but what percentage of the time would you say that either of these units would be tasked with direct action or small-scale raids?


----------



## Teufel (Nov 30, 2018)

Both units spend a lot of time doing CQB training. Recon does the VBSS mission for the MEU.


----------

